# Stained plywood/subfloor/photos added



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

as our kitchen floor? Is this a tacky/ugly/oh-so-cheap idea? To be honest I'm looking for cheap - as in spend nothing - but it would be cool if it wound up looking totally intentional, awesome and clever. We bought our house 3 years ago as a fixer upper and are out of fixing up $$. I cannot STAND my kitchen floor for one more moment. It is ugly, stained, torn blue and white vinyl. Did I mention it is U-G-L-Y (!!!). I cannot get or keep it clean. There is sub floor or plywood (are those the same thing?) showing where the thresholds would be as you enter the kitchen. There are several 2-3in sized gouges, likely from people dragging the fridge around the floor. Red spray paint 'ghost' stains where the old fridge used to stand. Looks a little like a crime scene.







Total disrepair and gross.

I want to rip it out - sand the plywood like crazy and do a large square pattern on the floor with two colors of stain, or one color and natural floor for the other. Seal it like crazy and call it done. We have painted cheap cabinets - they are white. The original 80 year old 3/4inch oak hardwood floors flank the kitchen on two sides via doorways. They are lovely for their age. Would I want to use an oak color stain if I were gonna give it a go?

Our home is a 1924 Craftsman style. Anybody know what homes from the 20's had on the floors in that era?

FWIW we ripped up carpet in the really awful 1980's attic addition and I sanded and filled the cracks of the subfloor and painted it brown. I like it well enough but because it was not sealed it is scratching off in places. I think stain would look less - um - tacky maybe?

I want a new floor!!!! (won't do the peel and stick tiles. Cannot stand those things for some crazy reason.)

Any cool sites you've stumbled on with a DIY or just some inspiration? Any advice of BTDT?

PICTURES (hmmm...they are sideways when I view them but not when I look at them in my photobucket account. Anyhow, ya get the idea.)

Close up sample of how bad the floor is.
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...e/DSC09354.jpg

View of the kitchen
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...e/DSC09357.jpg

More kitchen:
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...e/DSC09358.jpg

And one more:
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...e/DSC09356.jpg

Ignore the charming blanket over the doorway please....

I measured the kitchen, it is about 9x12 of floorspace. If I were to try and do squares. Would it look better to try a 12x12 or smaller? Opinions? I also think I might go out to the landing of the area where you see the blanket hanging. The carpet is horrible! Indoor/outdoor/public building grade stained beyond belief.

~L.


----------



## 99lauren (Sep 1, 2006)

Heres a link about painting floors. I think your idea is a good one - just make sure that the plywood is stain grade. If its not, or is you sand it to much, you will see the next layer of the plywood- not pretty. But if you cant stain it, I have seen some cool painted plywood floors. You could do squares, or stripes, or whatever looks cool with the rest of your house.

Have fun!

http://www.askthebuilder.com/431_Pai...rks_Well.shtml


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I would definitely paint rather than stain. The glue and other dirt etc. from flooring over top could really inhibit how the stain would take.
You could always do a design for painting it too.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

i personally would not do this.

not to be a party pooper.

but wear and tear on the sub-floor means you'll have to replace the subfloor sooner and that is EXPENSIVE. More expensive than a new floor would be (subfloor runs under the walls and cabinets). It might be fine for the short term. Like, 6 months or so.

also though the question stated in the above linked article asks about painting the subfloor...the man never actually answers the question. his article/answer is mostly about painting hardwood floors.

if i were REALLY REALLY desperate...i might find some cheap plywood to put over the subfloor and stain and walk and spill things on that. but i really don't think i would want to expose the subfloor to repeated spillings and washings and walkings. even if it was stained and treated.

i do like the potential "look" of your idea though.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I was thinking of putting another layer of plywood over the subfloor too, I think chirp has some good points.


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

I don't think it's strange at all and makes sense if you need an inexpensive solution. I grew up in a house with nothing but subfloor. We painted ours - be sure to use heavy duty floor paint. It was very durable (probably more than pergo or some cheap laminate). The floors were like this for 15 years or more before my parents could afford to install hardwood themselves. I know that the Amish usually leave the subfloor exposed too. I've typically seen it just sealed with polyurethane. I am not sure that it would take wood stain because of the glues permeating the wood. Good luck mama!


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link and replies.

Glad to know it may not be tacky looking if done well!! YAY!







:

I'd not thought about wear and tear on the sub floor so that is worth thinking about. We have two large dogs, dirt in 1/2 the back yard and two toddlers so the kitchen sees more than its fair share of stuff.

It is possible that there already is plywood on the subfloor as there is a 1/4 in or more step up from the original hardwood floors at the threshold.

And it sounds like paint would be the way to go. I was hoping for something a wee bit more natural looking...any thoughts on a paint color that might achieve this? My walls are a somewhat orangy yellow and we have white cabinets. I have red accents.

Thoughts?

Thanks!
~L.


----------



## 99lauren (Sep 1, 2006)

What about a terra cotta-clay-brick kind of color?
Hmm....can you post a picture of your kitchen?


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *99lauren* 
What about a terra cotta-clay-brick kind of color?
Hmm....can you post a picture of your kitchen?

I can and will! Good idea.

I know ultimately it will have to be up to me to choose what I want...but I'm so not a decorator!!

A nudge in some direction will get me going...

~L.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

It is possible that there already is plywood on the subfloor as there is a 1/4 in or more step up from the original hardwood floors at the threshold.
Actually, it sounds like they did what was done to our house.
In our hosue they put thin, 1/4" plywood over the old hardwood "subfloor" and then glued some really really really CHEAP thin vinyl stuff over it. It was as you described, cheap, ugly, ripped in places . . . not quite murder scene but I still hated it. I think it was done to make the house better insulated, hide some water damage, and "update" the look. (From old - to what, cheap? lol)

We took all that crap up (and man did they really screw that plywood down, I had to peel it off in places!) so our house has nothing but "subfloor." Which is actually "finish floor" pine tonge-and-groove from way back in the day. I know why they covered it because the house has been stretched some and the floor is not airtight, but I much much much prefer the ALL-hardwood over that cheap stuff.

Us walking on it is not going to do any more damage than all the water that has been leaked on it over the past 60 years, nor the heck that the previous owners did trying to cover it up, and the boards themselves are not any weaker now than when they had carpet over them (there was no plywood under the carpet part of the house).


----------



## 99lauren (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneKnight* 
Actually, it sounds like they did what was done to our house.
In our hosue they put thin, 1/4" plywood over the old hardwood "subfloor" and then glued some really really really CHEAP thin vinyl stuff over it. It was as you described, cheap, ugly, ripped in places . . . not quite murder scene but I still hated it. I think it was done to make the house better insulated, hide some water damage, and "update" the look. (From old - to what, cheap? lol)

We took all that crap up (and man did they really screw that plywood down, I had to peel it off in places!) so our house has nothing but "subfloor." Which is actually "finish floor" pine tonge-and-groove from way back in the day. I know why they covered it because the house has been stretched some and the floor is not airtight, but I much much much prefer the ALL-hardwood over that cheap stuff.

Us walking on it is not going to do any more damage than all the water that has been leaked on it over the past 60 years, nor the heck that the previous owners did trying to cover it up, and the boards themselves are not any weaker now than when they had carpet over them (there was no plywood under the carpet part of the house).

This is true for me too! I don't know why I didn't think of it earlier. My first house had nasty vinyl flooring and nasty carpet. We pulled up the carpet and found hardwood that was pretty decent - just needed refinishing. So we decided to saee what was under the nasty vinyl in the kitchen. Well, once we started, we had to keep going and there were tons of screws and it took forever. Lucky for me, my BIL was there and he's a carpenter, and he helped fill the screw holes, and the floor turned out pretty good. One area had a funny patch, easily covered with a little throw rug...

So it's possible that there could be something not-too-bad under there. If the floor is from the 20's it could be cool!


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

Bumping cuz I don't think anyone saw my photos!

~L.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

I haven't looked at your pictures yet, going to post my suggestion 1st then go look at the pictures to see if my mind changes....

Painted floor cloth!!!!!!







:







:
http://www.floorcloth.net/index.shtml
http://www.netw.com/~rafter4/floorcloth.htm
http://www.hgtv.com/decorating/make-...oth/index.html

the one article says that they were part of American homes until the 1920's then disappered until the 1960's...

One of the things that I like about this idea is if and when you get $ to do a proper floor, you can set it aside and either use it over the new floor or move it to a different area of your house.

okay to look at your pictures then back to see if my mind is still there with the floor cloth....

yep... I'd go with the floorcloth for the center then i would think about painting/staining/sealing the edges of the subfloor around the edges like you were talking about but not with designs or anything.or look for some sort of floor viynl reminats that you could put down just on the edges or if you can reuse some of the not ripped vinyl to piece around the edges and through the doorways. Invest in some sort of threasholds to hold it down in the doorways so it doesn't get ripped, even the little metal ones until you had more $ to get something nicer.

(my younger son has the blue airplane sigg bottle







)


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

Long ago on a Trading Spaces I saw them rip everything up to the subfloor in a bedroom. I feel like they used something heavier than paint to cover it--like spackle or something that they had gotten in a really dark color.

The guy who's bedroom it was thought it was hideous







, but I figure if they did it, you can do it too!


----------



## thewaggonerfamily (Oct 13, 2003)

I saw on someones blog where they tore brown paper bags and then glued it down (with just white glue I think!) and then stained and polyurethaned it. It looked super cool. Kinda reminds me of how cork floors look. BTW, what appears to be under your vinyl in the pics is chipboard, not plywood and chipboard would not make a very good finished floor surface. But I bet under there (unless they were torn out in an earlier remodel) are pine boards as a subfloor. They would be great stained and poly'ed or painted.

http://www.democraticunderground.com...dress=287x5019
http://www.thebudgetdecorator.com/fa...her_floor.html
http://www.homeschoolblogger.com/meNmykids/298334/
http://www.trompe-l-oeil-art.com/faux-leather.html


----------



## 99lauren (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey, you have a really cute kitchen! I like your red dishwasher...what on earth! I'm a color lover, but I have never seen a dishwasher like that! Cool!

I think you could go with almost anything in there. It looks like most of your other colors are neutral. I think you won't really be able to make the call until you see whats under there. Can you see the underside of the subfloor from the basement?

If its plywood you would have to treat it much different from plank flooring (which I'm betting it is). Maybe you could make a floor cloth, which I have been dying to make BTW, before you tear up the floor, then put your cloth down while you are making your decision.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thewaggonerfamily* 
BTW, what appears to be under your vinyl in the pics is chipboard, not plywood and chipboard would not make a very good finished floor surface. But I bet under there (unless they were torn out in an earlier remodel) are pine boards as a subfloor. They would be great stained and poly'ed or painted.

I have to second this ... in the first picture you posted, the flooring that is peeping out is obviously chipboard, which is NOT the same as plywood. This isn't the sort of wood that can be sanded and stained - it will just come up on chunks/flakes and generally be awful to work with. Is that what the entire subfloor is, or is there something beneath it? This is one of those projects that could end up being very expensive if you dive into it and discover something unexpected.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
... in the first picture you posted, the flooring that is peeping out is obviously chipboard, which is NOT the same as plywood. This isn't the sort of wood that can be sanded and stained...

I was thinking OSB (oriented strand board). But I agree here - don't paint it! I was going to mention the 69-cent stick on tiles from Lowes or Home depot, but it looks like you already have them







You may be able to replace just the broken ones, if you can find an exact match. At $1 a square foot, maybe you can find a stick-on you like? The whole project would be about $140, including some extras for future repairs.

Your floor is not looking "that bad" ... I would save up for the floor you really want.


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm...pictures apparently do my kitchen a world of good that is UNDESERVED!









Thanks for the ideas/thoughts so far! I think paint is going to be it - after finding a paintable surface under the layers. Or I'll just have to live with what we have for the next 10 years or so.

My nifty red dishwasher is really a horrible spray paint (not appliance paint either) that was done by the previous owner. When I wash it down my rag turns red. It's splotchy and ugly in real life. The stove was spray painted as well...it went to the dump! We are still living with the red spray painted stove hood though. Apparently the previous owners did their spray painting *IN* the kitchen, as I mentioned we have some area's of over-spray that an attempt at a clean up was made - and abandoned. See my earlier comment about it looking like a crime scene. I actually do like the red, just wish it was done the right way. I have fabric for the windows and the pantry that have some brownish reds in them and some yellows that will look nice with our wall color. Another project in the wings...

My floor really is horrible. Really. It can only be cleaned on hands and knees, with something scrubbie, like a micro fiber cloth - and it never, ever looks clean. It has lost the top coat so there are years of ground in dirt, paint splotches and the aforementioned red paint. Throw in the gouges and torn areas and it is gross. Not changing my mind on that one!









I agree, what is showing is not plywood and further investigation is necessary before I start to rip it up. Thanks for that tip...and potential $$ saving warning. Part of our basement is unfinished under the kitchen. When I look up while standing down there I see boards that are about 6-7 inches wide and really rustic - maybe redwood? There is a 1/4 or so gap between most of them and I see another solid looking wood. Back in the kitchen it seems as though there are several layers...it's a significant step up from the wood adjacent wood floors.

I'd be in HEAVEN if I discovered something of wood that was salvageable!! Not holding my breath on that one. There has been loads of water damage over the years in the kitchen/baths/hallway.

Okay so given all my ramblings on what may (or may) not lie beneath the vinyl...any more thoughts or ideas?

A painted floor cloth could be really, really cool and jazz up a ho-hum painted plywood floor. But the ugly stained vinyl has gotta go too....it's just not staying if I can help it!!!

Thanks everyone!

Just for fun...I give you the stove before we moved in:
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...r/DSC01577.jpg

It's a beaut eh??!








~L.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

You can do an "operation" under the fridge or cabinets - to see whats under the ugly tiles. If you have subfloor planks plus a very old wood floor, you will be able to see it there. The oldest flooring surface should have been installed before the cabinets.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Well this was an inspriring thread. Last night after reading this I ripped up our 16yr old carpet








It is plywood underneath, however it is nasty under there. Lots of stains and pounds of dirt. seriously POUNDS!

So I moved the 2yr old laminate from a section of the main floor up to my room (and it was just enough with one plank to spare!).
Teh entire main floor is going ot be that bag floor that someone linked







:
which means I can rip up the yucky tile in my kitchen








and hopefully I can find some decent cheap carpet for dd's room. and voila, the house will be refinished for hopefully under $100 (well probably more if I have to buy carpet).

oh and I would like to make a ground cloth if I can.


----------



## llnmaw (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BunnySlippers* 
Teh entire main floor is going ot be that bag floor that someone linked







:
which means I can rip up the yucky tile in my kitchen









I'm gonna need some pictures of that bag floor!!! I was at the grocery store yesterday and they quoted me $.08 a bag. Not sure how many bags I'd need...but there was a figure for me to get started on some math. I thought I might make a scrap/test piece of wood from some stuff we have in the garage.

Anyhow, YAY!!! for you....
~L.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

If I'm remembering correctly one of those articles that PP linked to it said you could use the brown paper on the roll like you would buy for painting, might want to price that also.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightheart* 
If I'm remembering correctly one of those articles that PP linked to it said you could use the brown paper on the roll like you would buy for painting, might want to price that also.

thats what I was going to try and buy, it seem s more cost efficient. But failing that..horse feed comes in bags, the inside layer is plain brown. Im pretty sure I could ask around for some freebies.
I will try to post pictures. I am very bad about updating


----------

